# Newb



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

hey everyone i'm new but i have been studying this forum for a couple of months now and i was finally able to register i hope that i get to know everyone a little more and everyone gets to know me and we can go on some hunts in the future


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

welcome aboard woodie1 :welcome:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:jammin:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: :welcome: Welcome, what kind of hunting do you enjoy?? All species?


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

ducks, geese, upland, deer(bow and rifle), preditor, fishing just about anything that can get me outdoors


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

:beer: :welcome: A BIG howdy from me in Texas! If you ever need help, this great group of guys will answer your questions!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:

Where's GFK?


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

aviation airport name for grand forks air traffic control major


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, I learn something new everyday!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Welcome! :welcome: It will soon become an addiction, and you will find yourself at your comp at 2 a.m. checking the latest posts out. What, you mean nobody else does that!!!???  Oh yeah, me neither. :fro:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

:welcome: Glad to have you aboard!


----------

